# mrytle beach near 2nd ave pier question



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok so this June we ar taking a family trip for a week and staying about 2 miles from 2nd ave pier. I like to get up early and fish a few mornings before the kids wake up. Wasnt a problem when we stayed in obx but have heard not many good things about mrytle. I would go to the pier but they dont advertise being open till 7am. I would like to say walk the beach with maybe some gulps or shrimp and see what may be there. Has anyone done this or could anyone suggest an area that can be fished from the bank where not many swimmers will be present. I am from va and close to our beaches, we always seem to have some spots inland for trout and reds that can be fished from shore. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Beaches get packed starting around 8 or 9. When I surf fish MB I go around 4 am in the summer leave at 7 30 am and go the pier.... you could set up 200 yards from people and they will end parking themselves 5 ft from your rigs.

I know Springmaid pier and MB state park pier open at 6 am. Those are the closest other piers to you.

In June there can be flounder, spottails(redfish), and some trout in the surf that will hit gulps. Some spots in murrells inlet to fish also.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

fish in the golden mile area and get there early before 8am. I have fished between 630-8am without too many problems but only within 2 hours of high tide. Once the tide is out an hour or more nothing bites. 30ish north to 48th. around 48th last year was a lot of other fishers so its a little better. I was told there is a sandbar close in to that area That area also does not have hotels so there is less traffic. I usually go quite a bit down form the access point. The structure this year is looking pretty grim though. Last year we had some really good dips. This year its pretty flat. I love sec ave pier HOWEVER you tend to lose rigs because there is an old pier under the current one and snags are plentiful.


----------



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for info. Really looking at an hour or 2 at first light. Im bringing my 9 footer and a couple jigging rods. Gonna soak some shrimp and see what happens a few mornings. Hey whats the odds of getting some triggers off the 2nd street pier?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr. B said:


> Thanks for info. Really looking at an hour or 2 at first light. Im bringing my 9 footer and a couple jigging rods. Gonna soak some shrimp and see what happens a few mornings. Hey whats the odds of getting some triggers off the 2nd street pier?


Can you cast 40 miles? SC doesn't get triggerfish inshore.


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

surfmom said:


> I love sec ave pier HOWEVER you tend to lose rigs because there is an old pier under the current one and snags are plentiful.


Actually you lose rigs around Second Ave Pier because of the rock structure that is in that area. I agree, 2nd Ave is by far my favorite pier to fish along the Grand Strand. Have to also agree with the 48th area, caught many a nice pomp in that area through the years.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

surfmom said:


> fish in the golden mile area and get there early before 8am. I have fished between 630-8am without too many problems but only within 2 hours of high tide. Once the tide is out an hour or more nothing bites. 30ish north to 48th. around 48th last year was a lot of other fishers so its a little better. I was told there is a sandbar close in to that area That area also does not have hotels so there is less traffic. I usually go quite a bit down form the access point. The structure this year is looking pretty grim though. Last year we had some really good dips. This year its pretty flat. I love sec ave pier HOWEVER you tend to lose rigs because there is an old pier under the current one and snags are plentiful.


It's those black rocks that you're losing rigs to. You can usually see them at low tide. Same kind as down in Garden City. Use bank sinkers and it tends to help a bit.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

ohh I thought it was an old pier under there. thanks for the correction!


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Can you cast 40 miles? SC doesn't get triggerfish inshore.


I've caught little triggers in a cast net, a couple of times actually.


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

Landon, i caught a Piranha in Damons Swash today!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the read here. I am going to be in MB tomorrow thru next Friday. I hope to do some surf and pier fishing!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Ill soak a line with ya paymaster after monday


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

Right to the left of 2nd ave pier .I surf fish there a lot. Not many swimmers because ther is no Hotel right the.And you can hit the rocks at low tide next to pier .Their are spots to surf fish in Myrtle. You just have to know where to go


----------

